# Breeder-Related Question??



## britnie20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was on here a few months ago trying to find a good breeder. I am still looking and doing research, I have been looking for close to a year now. I've had many breeders lie to me about their puppies. How do you know when a breeder is being completely honest with you? I want a healthy puppy that will be my life long son or daughter. I have been wanting to spoil a little one for the longest time. Can anyone help me out, or know of any good breeders? Thank you so much for your time. Have a great day :thumbsup:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi Britnie, and welcome back! It would help a lot if you gave us your location, so we can at least start close to you and go from there. It's wonderful that you are doing such careful research-- good luck with your continued hunt!


----------



## britnie20 (Nov 8, 2011)

I live close to Springfield, MO. When I tried doing research I couldn't find anyone breeding Maltese puppies. Thanks for helping, I really appreciate the help. I feel like I've tried everything, I just don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm sorry you've had problems finding a puppy. I know in the past you've stated you wanted a very small maltese but basically wanted one for free, or close to it. Is this still what you are looking for?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If I recall from your other thread, you are looking for a 2.5-3 lb. "cheap" Maltese. That is your problem right there. A Maltese from a reputable breeder is not cheap. If you are looking at bargain puppies, that is why you are finding unscrupulous breeders. You really have to be extra careful where you live as Missouri is the Puppymill Capital of the US.

I know you said you are a college student. I would really suggest you save your money so when you finish school you can get a nice Maltese from a responsible breeder.


----------



## britnie20 (Nov 8, 2011)

I did indeed at the time but I have done a lot of research and now I'm trying to find a healthy puppy that won't pass in a few years, (that would be really really hard on me) which I read when doing research when people that try to breed really small dogs their not going by the maltese standards of breeding a healthy puppy. I've learned a lot by just reading and looking around. I want my puppy to have a great life and that means healthy along with being happy. I am no longer looking for free, I do have a somewhat price limit that I'm still looking for but no where near to free. I'm willing to pay a reasonable amount for something that great


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

britnie20 said:


> I did indeed at the time but I have done a lot of research and now I'm trying to find a healthy puppy that won't pass in a few years, (that would be really really hard on me) which I read when doing research when people that try to breed really small dogs their not going by the maltese standards of breeding a healthy puppy. I've learned a lot by just reading and looking around. I want my puppy to have a great life and that means healthy along with being happy. I am no longer looking for free, I do have a somewhat price limit that I'm still looking for but no where near to free. I'm willing to pay a reasonable amount for something that great


You should plan to spend at least $1200 on a well bred male puppy, $2000 plus on a female. Older "teenage" puppies are sometimes less.

No matter what you pay, it is insignificant compared to the cost of caring for a Maltese. If money is an issue, now is not the time to get a dog IMO.


----------



## britnie20 (Nov 8, 2011)

It's not really an issue, I just want to find the perfect dog for me. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## French Maiden (Feb 5, 2012)

It took me only a few days to find my breeder (I live in Australia) I looked for breeders from all over the country (only 38 registered breeders in the whole country). I couldnt find a breeder with pups, I sent emails oujt to every single one of the breeders and finally found one 2 hours north of where I live. 

I paid my deposit last week and am paying a total of $1600 Australian dollars for my female maltese with papers. 
The average I found was about $1000. 

Have you tried contacting kennel clubs? Is there any way you can get a list of registered breeders and contact them?


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Hello and welcome back to SM.. There are 2 dog shows in March near you that I know Maltese will be entered. Columbia MO March 10, 11th and Kansas City March 15,16,17,18th. www.onofrio.com is website that will give you all the information about these shows. If you decide to go it is best to be careful chatting with the breeders before they show while they are preparing the dog. Ask if you can chat with them and when it would be best and most will be interested in talking with you. You can PM me if you have any questions about these shows and how to find out the times of showing etc.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I also agree that this is not the best time for you to get a Maltese..a Maltese is very much like a human infant in it's character, and a "high maintenance" breed requiring a great deal of time, training, and especially grooming..plus a Maltese can be quite expensive for a young person to own. As a mom of a college student, school comes first.:blush: That being said, do go to the show in your area and meet some of the breeders..you will enjoy it and learn a lot. Learn all you can about the breed. This website has a wealth of knowledge. Save up for your puppy, and after you graduate and get settled, you will be able to invest the time and money needed for this special breed we all love so much. :blush:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

britnie20 said:


> Hello everyone, I was on here a few months ago trying to find a good breeder. I am still looking and doing research, I have been looking for close to a year now. I've had many breeders lie to me about their puppies. How do you know when a breeder is being completely honest with you? I want a healthy puppy that will be my life long son or daughter. I have been wanting to spoil a little one for the longest time. Can anyone help me out, or know of any good breeders? Thank you so much for your time. Have a great day :thumbsup:


 
Hi Britney,

I didn't read up on your previous threads or your age or cirucmstances. But of course, I do know the journey, as we all so have finding that precious baby Maltese.

First, I would like to address cost of these darling babies. So many loving brereders, who do everything possible to ensure their babies are healthy, show their dogs and all that goes into it, is so expensive. I'd be surpized if any of these loving breeders break even, which is not even their goal.
They just have a loving passion for this breed, and know they are priceless.

Second, please do not feel restricted to just your area. That's how I felt, when I got my Mia and Leo, but then I learned so much on this forum and I thank God for that, and was truly blessed with my sweet Ana.

Oh yes, of course, they do indeed take up alot of time, and care, but I thing every Maltese Mommy, would agree, it all comes from our hearts, and doesn't even feel like work. And I have 3 .

There truly are so many loving breeders, but I know what it feels like feeling your way in the dark.

I don't know what you mean about breeders lying to you. One thing I beg of you, is there are so many internet sites, that list puppy after puppy after puppy and yes they even boast about "teacup" puppies, so very sad. And I am not referring to show breeders at all.

You truly want a breeder that breeds to the standard of this darling breed, in size, temperant and as much as possible health.

The size standard is 4 to 6 pds. Bless their little hearts. 

So, I think that explains why it appears the Maltese seem to be expensive, but in actualty, it doesn't even compare to what a reputable breeder puts into their breeding program.

Now don't run after price tags, whether higher or lower. Keep doing reasearch, this forum is a great help.

I always say, getting a precious one, doesn't mean a health problem will creep up, but it will greatly lower your risk, in my opinion.

You want a breeder that ask YOU as many questions, that you may ask of them. 

The loving reputable breeders are out there, beleive me, just takes a good bit to finally be blessed with one.

I implore, okay beg, of you not to go to go to those sites, that offer the world. I'm not finding the right words, but I am sure you may have run into them, and they are listed by various so called "breeders".

You truly do not have to stick to your area. 

This is such a special breed, so much in a little package, and you just want to make sure, that you find a breeder that feels the same way. I would stick with show breeders, whether they are small breeding programs or large.

My comfort level, was a small show breeder, and I feel I was so blessed.

You can PM people when you see a baby that you would be interested in, and ask how their expereince was. That's a start.

To me, size was never a factor of the babies, but health and a show breeder, whose heart and soul, is strictly into breeding for the love of the breed.

Honeslty, I would stick with show breeders, that's just my opinion.

I wish you the very best. If you here "teacup" RUN.

Hugs,
Christine


----------

